# Fish ID



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

This little guy lived outside in a bucket, in the middle of winter for about 3 weeks before my wife spotted it - he had hid inside a small hole in some driftwood... when we brought him back in he was completely white and could barely swim. Within a few days he'd recovered and now 3 years later he's still here looking better than ever.

Just wish I could remember what he's called


----------



## Nick16 (17 Feb 2009)

looks like a bledding heart tetra but i know it isnt.


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

Serpae Tetra?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Feb 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Serpae Tetra?


I would say so.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definatley serpae.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

HI Jamesm,deffo serpae tetra,regards john.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

I'll throw my weight behind it being a seprae tetra, not to be confused with the red phantom tetra which doesn't have the white mark on the lower edge of the pelvic fin.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2009)

They're an attractive, eye-catching fish.  I'm looking at something new for my 60cm Iwagumi...

I have heard they're quite agressive, but assume if kept species-only set up, then they'll be fine.

What are your experiences, James?

How many do you have and do they shoal well?


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> They're an attractive, eye-catching fish.  I'm looking at something new for my 60cm Iwagumi...
> 
> I have heard they're quite agressive, but assume if kept species-only set up, then they'll be fine.
> 
> ...



Not to take over but i'll offer my experiences too...

I had a shoal of 6 in a community tank with lots of other tetras, and a few gouramis - they are said to be fin nippers so it wasnt the best idea (beginner mistake) however i found mine to very peaceful and a joy to watch, they were very active.


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I'll throw my weight behind it being a seprae tetra, not to be confused with the red phantom tetra which doesn't have the white mark on the lower edge of the pelvic fin.
> 
> Sam


That's what I was confused with, Sam... But yup, these guys have the white markings.




			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> They're an attractive, eye-catching fish.  I'm looking at something new for my 60cm Iwagumi...
> 
> I have heard they're quite agressive, but assume if kept species-only set up, then they'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Far from being aggressive, George. The big one (who lived outside) is the leader of the tank and does have a favourite spot which he protects in a friendly manner. I only have 4 so I don't see individual species shoaling, but all the tetras shoal together from time to time... even the loach and corys join in! lol

The most agro fish I have in my tank are, by far, the silver tips. They constantly chase each other and sometimes the other fish.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Feb 2009)

Just to throw my two pence in regarding experience:

I had six of these, not for very long. A few months tops. They were nice fish, I never saw them being aggressive though. They would have some squabbles between themselves, but that's it. If anything, they were timid. They used to swim very close to the substrate, and kept in a very tight shoal.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the feedback James, Thomas and Aaron.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

Yeh the six I had used to get a bit annoyed with each other but it very never anything serious of continued and they never seemed to be interested in the other fish at all.

Sam


----------



## altaaffe (18 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> They're an attractive, eye-catching fish.  I'm looking at something new for my 60cm Iwagumi...
> 
> I have heard they're quite agressive, but assume if kept species-only set up, then they'll be fine.
> 
> ...



My son had 6 of these, they ripped apart his 6 Tiger barbs and his Cories and I had to separate them after a couple of swift deaths.  3 years on and 1 met with a grisly death but the other 5 are constantly harrassing each other around the tank.  I have found that Danios are also good in with them as they have the pace to move out of the way quickly though.


----------



## jay (18 Feb 2009)

In a bucket outside?!?!?!
Tough little blighter. Really nice fish.
Known for fin nipping but in my experience only when they go into a bit of a frenzy at feeding time.(like piranha!)  
Just don't keep them with Betta's.


----------



## beeky (2 Mar 2009)

I had some years ago and found them nippy with angels (used to nip at the pecs) but fine with anything with "normal" fins!

I've got some rosy tetras at the moment and they're great. Didn't look spectacular in the shop but now they've grown into 2 males and 3 females, with displays going on they're fantastic. Lovely fin extensions in the males.


----------

